# Barredrock hen/2 yrs old swollen butt



## Barredrockmom (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi. First off I had a horrible out break of mites. I treated all hens with an organic spray that did nothing. Last week I put a drop of Frontline on their neck and that did the job. Now this might be related but I have had this happen before. Egg bound. I want to make sure Im doing everything. Her butt is bright red, under belly and rump. The rump is swollen and feels liquidy. She is panting but it might be the heat today with the humidity. When this happened before to another BR, the avian vet said give her st johns wort homeopathic plus a good dose of calcium two times a day until she presents an egg. She is eating, her stool is normal, she is drinking and I have her in the house where it is cool. I sprayed diluted lavender on her belly as it kills pain and helps heal the skin. Does this sound like she is egg bound to you? I just lost an old 8 year old hen last month with the same symptoms. A BR also. This heat is brutal. Im in California in the Sierra Mountains. It is about 94 right now. The hens are free range and have tons of water and places to stay cool but Zowie was hanging in the run when I found her.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

This should help you visualize where an egg would be:

















.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


text below is my signature


----------



## Barredrockmom (Jun 27, 2014)

Yes. I tried to feel if there was a hard bump but she is swollen from the cloaca to the duodenal loop. It is like she had a balloon in her rear. Im confused. Are you suggesting corid powder? Do you think she has coccidia


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Barredrockmom said:


> Yes. I tried to feel if there was a hard bump but she is swollen from the cloaca to the duodenal loop. It is like she had a balloon in her rear. Im confused. Are you suggesting corid powder? Do you think she has coccidia


Sorry, the Corid stuff is my signature, not what I was suggesting.

Google ascites in poultry.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
text below is my signature


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It sound like ascites. I don't think St. John;s Wort does anything for that.


----------

